# Pre-Revolution Find!



## Guest (Jul 22, 2015)

Think I might have hit a mini jackpot in my basement over the weekend.

2 Boxes of Farrachs labels split but boxes are full

1 box of Upmanns, labels intact

9 Jamaica Macanudos

Whats the lot worth you think?

Oh yeah and these things haven't seen a humidor in about a decade.
View attachment 96186
View attachment 96194
View attachment 96202
View attachment 96210
View attachment 96218
View attachment 96226
View attachment 96234
View attachment 96242


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I'd say about 2 cents esp. if they haven't been kept in a humidor....your first post and this is your intro?


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

From the background, you took the pics in the bathroom. Ironic, prophetic, coincidence? :mrgreen:


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

Decade out of humi. Those things are toast.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Put them on C-Bid. There's a guy on the forum that would probably buy them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2015)

-didn't wanna beat around the bush, I'm just a dude who happened to find these. Never though to join a cigar forum before this moment.

-basement bathroom/wine cellar

-very much toast, but collectible?


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Regardless of how they were stored, I think a visual inspection of the cigars is in order. Being in a basement where humidity could be high, there may be mold issues.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2015)

hmm, i can't smell mold


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, it's a pretty cool find, regardless of condition. As a cigar fan, I would love to find something like that!

As far as value to a smoker, they're worthless, and will be unsmokeable, obviously. There may be some minor value in them as a collectible. If you're interested in selling the Farach box on the right in the photo, I may be interested. Could be a fun conversation piece in my smoking room.


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Dont open them, some collectors will still buy them even with the provenance the h.uppmann doesn't look like pre embargo based on the seal the other the tubed ones are jamaican and you would need to see better pics of the others. The biggest auction is held in London and the proprietor has had some dodgy lots in it before so maybe start there, Mitch of cgrs ltd runs it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2015)

Thankyou Thankyou I will look into that auction, Ive been sending emails like a mad man this week and posting on various groups. Ive gotten a few offers so far, some definitely better than others. Most definitely need to figure out exactly what I have before I pull any triggers tho.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

So what's the story? How did they get into your basement?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2015)

My mother works for a fine arts moving and storage company in NYC, she is given lots of random things by clients. Usually its furniture, sometimes its art but that day it was cigars and very old wine. She thinks she paid for the wine and was given the cigars. There were more boxes but she gave a few to a friend. Who knows what they were! I found them while organizing and listing her wine collection over the weekend. She says she was saving them for my wedding lol. (I'm 24 and not getting married anytime soon)


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

NormH3 said:


> Regardless of how they were stored, I think a visual inspection of the cigars is in order. Being in a basement where humidity could be high, there may be mold issues.


If your cigars are dried out and have mold on them...your luck must be like mine. I didn't think about the collectibles angle. That sounds like the best route.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2015)

Just got an email back from an industry pro

"Thanks for the pictures, the H. Upmann box is not pre-ban, it's from the 1970's. The two Farach boxes are from the late 1950's, as far as the Macanudo Jamaicans, I'm not sure since they don't have a box and it's nearly impossible to date the cigars accurately without a box, however I assume 1960's."


----------



## Rick Hendeson (Apr 8, 2014)

I bid a buck fiddy


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Rick Hendeson said:


> I bid a buck fiddy


go big money, go


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2015)

Thank-you for the generous offer Rick but I sold the lot for 1,333.3 repeating times that today + I got to keep the Macanudos. Sorry we couldn't work something out!

-MC:vs_boom:


----------



## Rick Hendeson (Apr 8, 2014)

BIGCIO said:


> Thank-you for the generous offer Rick but I sold the lot for 1,333.3 repeating times that today + I got to keep the Macanudos. Sorry we couldn't work something out!
> 
> -MC:vs_boom:


Riiiiiight . . . I just sold some prime Oklahoma beachfront property too


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2015)

2 ****ing grand rick. 2 ****ing grand.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BIGCIO said:


> Just got an email back from an industry pro
> 
> "Thanks for the pictures, the H. Upmann box is not pre-ban, it's from the 1970's. The two Farach boxes are from the late 1950's, as far as the Macanudo Jamaicans, I'm not sure since they don't have a box and it's nearly impossible to date the cigars accurately without a box, however I assume 1960's."


Contact Nick at Gotham Cigar.


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

duplicate


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

So newbies can post in habanos right out the gate?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2015)

that seems to be the case.


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

BIGCIO said:


> that seems to be the case.


I think this policy should be reconsidered. IJS!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2015)

good for you.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^
This guy


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2015)

What do you want from me? I come here looking for help. I am told what I have is -. I put it out there that I found a buyer a sold it. Then I am accused of lying and some - decides its a good time to give his an opinion on puff policy. For those who decided to PM me and help, thank you. All those other wise-, - me.

*MOD EDIT*: Rule 5. No Personal Attacks


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

BIGCIO said:


> What do you want from me? I come here looking for help. I am told what I have is -. I put it out there that I found a buyer a sold it. Then I am accused of lying and some - decides its a good time to give his an opinion on puff policy. For those who decided to PM me and help, thank you. All those other wise-, - me.
> 
> *MOD EDIT*: Rule 5. No Personal Attacks


As for this Moderator your post is offensive and rude and shows a complete lack of respect for others and for your last few words that were hidden....doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure what it was. To feel so free to barge into a thread and use this kind of attitude speaks volumes of what kind of member you appear to be...prove me wrong and apologize for your outrageous post to the members.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2015)

Barge into a thread I started? Outrageous post that warrants an apology? Are there children here that are at risk of having their feelings hurt? You might as well just ban me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2015)

Are you embarrassed that something you said was worth 2 cents was actually worth 2 grand?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

BIGCIO said:


> Barge into a thread I started? Outrageous post that warrants an apology? Are there children here that are at risk of having their feelings hurt? You might as well just ban me.


Done.....when you act like a child and won't be an adult then this makes my job easy. Consider yourself gone. I will leave this thread open as long as it doesn't continue to be negative. In the interest of transparency threads like this need to be studied and shown so members understand that threads are a privilege and not a "right"....you do not have the right to be a negative presence nor become so negative in nature that your presence and attitude push an agenda to become adversarial in nature. What you do have a right to do is be respectful and offer a difference of opinion in the same respectful manner.

BIGCIO.....regardless of you starting a thread doesn't give you the right to "barge" right back into it and claim it as your own thread...once it's posted it becomes public...you only offered the action of starting a thought/opinion process and once it becomes public you don't get to own it. I hope you find a Cigar Forum that is up to your childlike activity and attitude.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

lets get srs bro, you fell into something cigar related looking to make some cash could careless about cigars came here and people saw through you and called you out and youre upset with them


----------

